

Solar Dynamics Observatory: Footage of solar activity - ascuttlefish
http://sdo.gsfc.nasa.gov/firstlight/

======
ascuttlefish
From a February press release: "[O]n Feb. 11th, the Solar Dynamics Observatory
(SDO) lifted off from Cape Canaveral on a five-year mission to study the sun.
Researchers have called the advanced spacecraft the "crown jewel" of NASA's
heliophysics fleet. SDO will beam back IMAX-quality images of solar explosions
and peer beneath the stellar surface to see the sun's magnetic dynamo in
action."

The Solar Dynamics Observatory mission About page:
<http://sdo.gsfc.nasa.gov/mission/about.php>

